# bike-thief-beat-down passion



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

read this. enjoy the photo of the injured perp:

Keith Kirk, accused bike thief, gets 'street justice,' bloody beatdown


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

That just might qualify as a deterrent :thumbsup: 

Can't say I wouldn't do the same!


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Grand theft for a $600 bike? I thought it had to be over $2000?

Anyway, looks like he got hit my a truck!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Love it.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

HAHAHA the thief deserved everything he got, well done for the cops by not arresting the bike owner, this is true justice, pity his hands wernt 'accidently' chopped off too, thats known to put a stop to future thieving....


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

Good for the bike owner, good for the cops. Guy got exactly what he deserved, and the bike owner gets my and a lot of other peoples respect. Great job.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My wife and I laughed our asses off at the pic of the thief.. 
A couple years ago, in Orlando, some dirtbag broke into our truck and got my backpack. We saw all sorts of begging and scamming. 
Glad this one played out just like it did. 

BTW, anyone ever use a lock?


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

Tone's said:


> HAHAHA the thief deserved everything he got, well done for the cops by not arresting the bike owner, this is true justice, pity his hands wernt 'accidently' chopped off too, thats known to put a stop to future thieving....


Wurd...

Awesome....


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Tone's said:


> HAHAHA the thief deserved everything he got, well done for the cops by not arresting the bike owner, this is true justice, pity his hands wernt 'accidently' chopped off too, thats known to put a stop to future thieving....


Yeah, the more we're like Saudi Arabia the better.


----------



## mikede (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

zrm said:


> Yeah, the more we're like Saudi Arabia the better.


Maybe we should incorporate stoning? 

Believe me, I am no friend to any thief but somehow I can't get off on seeing a pathetic loser beaten to a bloody pulp.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Rarely do these cases turn out well even for the "victim". Perp got tuned up, bike owner served him justice and isn't getting prosecuted. Awesome. Fawk this scumbag.


----------



## coopdad (Nov 6, 2010)

J.B. Weld said:


> Maybe we should incorporate stoning?
> 
> Believe me, I am no friend to any thief but somehow I can't get off on seeing a pathetic loser beaten to a bloody pulp.


Agreed. Sad that the bike's owner felt it was a good time to take out pent up frustration (whether simply because his bike was stolen or something else going on in his life) to on the scummy guy.

If there is a silver-lining, I will bet the criminal won't steal a bike again!


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

What happened to that guys face!? Justice happened to his face...


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

He looks drug addicted. I'm no bike thief fan but I"m beating this guy has been beat in the past--probably in his family of origin.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> Maybe we should incorporate stoning?
> 
> Believe me, I am no friend to any thief but somehow I can't get off on seeing a pathetic loser beaten to a bloody pulp.


I will agree.

The beating does seem a bit excessive for retrieving a bike but I wasn't there to see why the beating was excessive. Maybe the crook fought back trying keep the stolen bike forcing the owner to beat him down more. 
Or maybe the owner was just so pissed that he lost it (and I can't really blame him either).

I can't get off on seeing the guy beaten to a bloody pulp, but I also can't feel sorry for him. If he would have left his hands off of other peoples property, he would have never had his ass beat.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

You know how you can avoid getting your bike stolen while you shop at the Food Mart?

Try locking your bike before you go inside.


----------



## Mplsfatty (Nov 16, 2012)

i can most definitely and will get off to seeing this guy beat to a bloody pulp. there it goes, all over the keyboard.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

always ALWAYS make point to break the thumbs


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

never mind, sorry


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

shwinn8 said:


> always ALWAYS make point to break the thumbs


agreed


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

_Alberto_ said:


> Rarely do these cases turn out well even for the "victim". Perp got tuned up, bike owner served him justice and isn't getting prosecuted. Awesome. Fawk this scumbag.


Its actually a fairly common occurrence here in Florida, just most dont make national news.


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Glad the guy got his bike back. Maybe more people will think before stealing a bike from someone.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Glad to see the owner of the bike detained the thief. Having said that, the owner farked up royally from the begining. He left his bike unattended and unlocked while he went into a store. Thats like dangling a big wad of cash infront of a thief, they are going to take it no matter what, and it if wasn't that thief it would of been a different thief. Then he catches up to the thief and detains him, thats great but he took out his own fark up on the thief, which imm is totally worng. It was the owners fault in the begining, seeing him walk off with no penalties proves you can spit on the law and suffer no repercussion, how often have you seen perps beaten up by police after they have been detained....


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

yeah, bike thieves really let locks get in their way.. and it wasn't the owners fault, the guy who got his ass beat was the one who made the conscious decision to steal the bike and thus his actions were met with a reaction that i'm sure anyone else would have duplicated


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

shwinn8 said:


> yeah, bike thieves really let locks get in their way


In this case it would of. employees of the food mart where he was at noticed him keeping a close watch of his bike, if he noticed someone there he would of been there on top of him in seconds, some locks take more than seconds to cut through, plus not every thief carries bolt cutters with them. You need a deterrent no matter what. The bike owner stuffed up no matter which way you look at it, he put himself in that situation.


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

Sick! He whooped his ass lol


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

unless i'm reading the posted story wrong, there is nothing that says whether or not if the bike was locked up or not so from what the letters on the computer screen that i'm reading your comment has no backing. regardless, it wasn't the owners fault, the guy who got his ass beat was the one who made the conscious decision to steal the bike and thus his actions were met with a reaction that i'm sure anyone else would have duplicated


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Well if it was locked id back him to chase him down and do whatever he can to detain the perp, but I seriously doubt it was locked. There was no mention of the bike being locked, police report says he "took" the bike, it's safe to assume it wasn't locked. If it was locked that would of been something that was echoed in the report or in the news item to have more leniency for the victim.



shwinn8 said:


> the guy who got his ass beat was the one who made the conscious decision to steal the bike and thus his actions were met with a reaction that i'm sure anyone else would have duplicated


Some people obviously aren't from this planet or they live under a rock, but the planet I"m from (Earth) there are people among us that are labelled "thieves". They have been with us from the start and will be to the end. It's not a new phenomenon. It's like leaving your car in a shopping complex carpark, leaving the windows down, door unlocked and keys in the ignition, who in their right mind would do that?


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

did you read the police report or just what was written in the news article? if you have i would like to read it too ...assumption is the mother of all fuk ups


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

SV11 said:


> It's like leaving your car in a shopping complex carpark, leaving the windows down, door unlocked and keys in the ignition, who in their right mind would do that?


someone with a Jeep Wrangler with the top off, trans am or camaro with T-tops off, someone in a convertible? poor analogy


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

You really don't have to read the report to know it wasn't locked, try disecting what the news says. They mention he was keeping a close eye on his bike while in the shop, that would indicate to me he was jittery and nervous, why the fark would you feel like that if your bike was locked with a decent lock? To me it just does not make sense.



shwinn8 said:


> someone with a Jeep Wrangler with the top off, trans am or camaro with T-tops off, someone in a convertible? poor analogy


OK, and how many do you see with keys in the ignition and without insurance?

I'm done playing games until you comeback with something concrete.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

" OK, and how many do you see with keys in the ignition and without insurance? "

here in california? that's a dumb question! lol


"I'm done playing games until you comeback with something concrete"

that goes both ways :thumbsup:


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Saying it is the owners fault is just like saying it is a rape victims fault she got raped. 

Now, that being said, the owner was a dumb ass for not locking the bike up but last time I checked, it isn't illegal to be a dumb ass in this country. 

And yes, locked up bikes get stolen all the time but it is less likely and I would bet a lock would have stopped this guy.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

A bike is just a thing, and while I would hate to have any of mine stolen (for the record, I have had one stolen), I sure don't see how it would say anything positive to my humanity if I beat someone because they took it. Stealing a bike is not cool, but try to be human about this situation.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

per Post #26, the ones at fault are the employees who saw the suspicious suspect outside lurking around and did nothing


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

rogerfromco said:


> Grand theft for a $600 bike? I thought it had to be over $2000?
> 
> Anyway, looks like he got hit my a truck!


Depending on state, which vary from each, but typically when you break the 500 dollar mark, your looking at felony charges, not necessarily grand theft, but still looking at a F5 or F6 felony. F6 being the less punishable of felonies.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

shwinn8 said:


> someone with a Jeep Wrangler with the top off, trans am or camaro with T-tops off, someone in a convertible? poor analogy


I have witenessed this, guy had a jeep with the top off, keys hanging on the driver ride roll bar in plain sight, and a big ass mean dog watching the truck while the owner was shopping for food. He was just like tempting some dumbass to try to steal his jeep, saw in Centennial, Colorado a number of years ago.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

shwinn8 said:


> per Post #26, the ones at fault are the employees who saw the suspicious suspect outside lurking around and did nothing


Next I guess we will blame the system that created the thief. I mean the guy is possibly a drug addict, maybe jobless and most likely lacks a decent education because the system failed him.

The "fault" only lays on the shoulders of the thief not the employees.
It was no more the responsibility of the employees to notice that the bike was being stolen and do something than it was responsibility of the owner to lock the bike up.

The owner acted irresponsibly by not locking the bike up when it was out of his sight. 
The employees if they actually noticed it was being stolen and did or said nothing may have acted dishonorably. If they did notice it, the only thing they could do is tell the owner and they may not have known who or where he was.
However, the fault solely lies on the shoulders of the thief who should have never touched something that didn't belong to him.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

kjlued said:


> I will agree.
> 
> The beating does seem a bit excessive for retrieving a bike but I wasn't there to see why the beating was excessive. Maybe the crook fought back trying keep the stolen bike forcing the owner to beat him down more.
> Or maybe the owner was just so pissed that he lost it (and I can't really blame him either).
> ...


The beating doesnt look at all excessive to me, you can still see both of his eyes, his jaw still looks in place, he has no teeth through his face, and i presume most of his teeth are still there, what goes around comes around.

If either of our countries had policies like Saudi Arabia for being caught in the act of stealing, the thieving would halve in a month.
Im not advocating stoning to death, but i think the removal of your left hand on your second offence and your right hand on your third would have a profound effect on crime.

yes give everybody one chance, but for serial offenders its pretty hard to steal with no hands..

Our society is too soft..

If you beat a woman, you should be beaten till you pass out or worse.
If you mess with kids you should be castrated and burnt at the stake or put to death
If you steal you should lose your hands.
Its as simple as that...

Harsh, no i dont think so....:thumbsup:


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

shwinn8 said:


> per Post #26, the ones at fault are the employees who saw the suspicious suspect outside lurking around and did nothing


Please..........really........you takin da piss....?


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Tone's said:


> The beating doesnt look at all excessive to me, you can still see both of his eyes, his jaw still looks in place, he has no teeth through his face, and i presume most of his teeth are still there, what goes around comes around.
> 
> If either of our countries had policies like Saudi Arabia for being caught in the act of stealing, the thieving would halve in a month.
> Im not advocating stoning to death, but i think the removal of your left hand on your second offence and your right hand on your third would have a profound effect on crime.
> ...


I will disagree

Although steeling is never right you need to walk a mile in a mans shoes before you judge.

I would bet that if you lost your job and had exasperated every honest possibility to feed your family and couldn't even afford a bag of rice, even you would 5 finger discount a little food. Although it is still wrong, does that guy deserve to have his hands removed further ruining any chances to get a job and earn an honest living?

We can assume this guy was probably stealing the bike only to get his next fix but even still, you assume there is no chance for rehabilitation.

I have been on both sides of the law myself and although I would never commit a crime ever again, barbaric punishments may have prohibited me from becoming the person I am now. Since then, I have volunteered working with troubled youth in the past and have seen some where you never thought they would be more than a 2 bit thug become well educated productive members of society. Some of those kids wouldn't have any hands under your system.

It is easier for people to sit back and say we should be more harsh than it is for them to actually go out and positively affect the situations in this world.

BTW, I bet nobody here if they really thought about it couldn't honestly say they never stole anything ever in their life.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

kjlued said:


> I will disagree
> 
> Although steeling is never right you need to walk a mile in a mans shoes before you judge.
> 
> ...


I respect and understand your point of view, it has many valid arguments, but dont think you not talking to somebody that hasnt walked both sides of the fence..
I have no shame in saying i was a meth and grass addict for 20 years, thats basically my whole adult life, although i still functioned well enough to hold down a job as a horticulturist and fisherman, i often had no food and money left over to feed myself after indulging in my habits, that was no body else fault than my own, i take full 100% responsability for my selfish addiction..
In that 20 years i never stole a single thing, i never hurt anybody bar myself ,and indirectly the people that loved me, and in my 20 year haze that is my biggest regret and i can never do enough to repair that but thats not what we are talking about.
After i beat my addictions I worked at night here in Kings Cross where i live at night, looking after drug addicts and homeless street kids and adults on top of my day job..
So its safe to say im no armchair critic..
You know what makes a difference, its tough love, I admit people stealing food to feed their kids is not in the league of the punishments im talking about, but people stealing big item tickets to feed their selfish drug addictions is exactly what im talking about above, and seeing i was there for 20 solid years, i think its fair for me to comment on the issue, cheers mate.....


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, anyone can comment even if they have no idea what it is like to be on the other side of the fence. 

The question is were does the barbarianism stop?
Who gets to make the decision on what type of theft loses a limb?
Many people feel the same about drug addicts as you do about thieves. 
Maybe some people believe that drug addicts are just a drain on society and since they are killing themselves anyways we should just end it for them so society doesn't have to take care of them. What about all the other crimes meth heads commit? Since there is too much of chance that they may commit murder, we should kill them all. 
Sure, you may not do it anymore but we all know that you could be just one bad moment away from getting hooked again. We can't take that chance so we need to end your life too. (I don't really feel that way but you see where barbarianism can lead).

I despise a thief too (well, not so much the thief but the crime) and feel they should be punished. Limb removal is a bit excessive though. As far as the beating this guy endured, I don't want to say he deserved it, but he did ask for it. So like I said before, I get no enjoyment from seeing it but I don't feel sorry for him either.

On a side note, good job on cleaning up your life. I know it was hard you deserve to be commended for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

kjlued said:


> Well, anyone can comment even if they have no idea what it is like to be on the other side of the fence.
> 
> The question is were does the barbarianism stop?
> Who gets to make the decision on what type of theft loses a limb?
> ...


Fair call mate, im not going to argue any of your points, they are very valid and i can see the angle your coming from.
I dont know the answer, there are so many different levels of crime, so many reasons why people do it.
There are so many types of drug addicts, some meth addicts inject and every minute of the day they are consumed buy their habit and sell their soul for it, some like i was still held down a job and hid it the best i could, i never injected as i had other means of consumption and i know many like myself that could still somewhat function and have a life, but at the end of the day i was still a slave to it to a big degree..
I really dont have an answer to this, i will go back to the drawing board and have a think about what youve said as they are very valid points.
cheers mate


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

For the record though, I do think castrating then burning people who molest children is a good idea. No punishment is too harsh for somebody like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

coopdad said:


> If there is a silver-lining, I will bet the criminal won't steal a bike again!


Maybe, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

One thing that could have avoided the whole fiasco-

If you find yourself at a convenience store with no lock just open the rear wheel QR. If someone tries to ride off their first pedal stroke will result in a painful and embarrassing crash. I found out the hard way how well this works when I forgot to undo my "trap" one time. :madman:

Admittedly it only works with horizontal dropouts but I find it a simple and elegant solution.


----------



## voodoo5 (Feb 2, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> I found out the hard way how well this works when I forgot to undo my "trap" one time. :madman:


That would probably happen to me every single time. :madman:


----------



## grizzlyplumber (May 15, 2008)

First, this thread needs to be a sticky.

My humble opinion is that justice was served exactly as it should have been. No need for cutting off hands or breaking thumbs or stoning and certainly no need for analyzing and forgiving, that can come later.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

It's funny getting hate comments (via rep) because I actually talked some sense.
A lot of you seem to think we live in a fairytale, you people have no idea whats going on in the world. Thieves are here to stay, nothing you can do about that, but you can do something about being complacent. It was his fault his bike got stolen, had he had a lock, this thread would not exist, I think that statement cements my point. 
He put himself in that situation, not you or I, it was him. Not thinking about bike security is irresponsible, sometimes thats what it takes for people to wake up and realise that they live on planet Earth, where thieves do exist.
You can go on daydreaming on ways to punish thieves, then come back to reality and realise nothing will be done about it, focus on prevention. 
It's the card we've been dealt, deal with it!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

SV11 said:


> It's funny getting hate comments (via rep) because I actually talked some sense.
> A lot of you seem to think we live in a fairytale, you people have no idea whats going on in the world. Thieves are here to stay, nothing you can do about that, but you can do something about being complacent. It was his fault his bike got stolen, had he had a lock, this thread would not exist, I think that statement cements my point.
> He put himself in that situation, not you or I, it was him. Not thinking about bike security is irresponsible, sometimes thats what it takes for people to wake up and realise that they live on planet Earth, where thieves do exist.
> You can go on daydreaming on ways to punish thieves, then come back to reality and realise nothing will be done about it, focus on prevention.
> It's the card we've been dealt, deal with it!


First off, people who give bad rep for an opinion just because they don't agree with it are kind of childish morons especially when they don't have the balls to sign it and they almost never have the balls.

That being said, you are mistaking fault with responsibility. 
It wasn't his fault that somebody tried to steal it however, it was his responsibility to reasonably secure the bike. His irresponsibility created a situation where a thief could more easily steal his bike. However, the fault still solely lies on the thief.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

when will you be featured on Doomsday Preppers SV11? :ciappa:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

SV11 said:


> It's funny getting hate comments (via rep) because I actually talked some sense.
> A lot of you seem to think we live in a fairytale, you people have no idea whats going on in the world. Thieves are here to stay, nothing you can do about that, but you can do something about being complacent. It was his fault his bike got stolen, had he had a lock, this thread would not exist, I think that statement cements my point.
> He put himself in that situation, not you or I, it was him. Not thinking about bike security is irresponsible, sometimes thats what it takes for people to wake up and realise that they live on planet Earth, where thieves do exist.
> You can go on daydreaming on ways to punish thieves, then come back to reality and realise nothing will be done about it, focus on prevention.
> It's the card we've been dealt, deal with it!


if the victim of the theft had locked his bike...and the thief had broken it anyway...that's all the more reason for a sound thrashing.

the thief put himself in a position to be thumped.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

SV11 said:


> Glad to see the owner of the bike detained the thief. Having said that, the owner farked up royally from the begining. He left his bike unattended and unlocked while he went into a store. Thats like dangling a big wad of cash infront of a thief, they are going to take it no matter what, and it if wasn't that thief it would of been a different thief. Then he catches up to the thief and detains him, thats great but he took out his own fark up on the thief, which imm is totally worng.* It was the owners fault in the begining,* seeing him walk off with no penalties proves you can spit on the law and suffer no repercussion, how often have you seen perps beaten up by police after they have been detained....


please tell me you are fucking kidding me?

A person should be able to leave their property unattended, and think that it should be there when they get back. That sh!t that you said is basically saying it's OK to steal stuff, wise up mate.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

SV11 said:


> ...You can go on daydreaming on ways to punish thieves, then come back to reality and realise nothing will be done about it, focus on prevention.
> It's the card we've been dealt, deal with it!


Not true, it's much cheaper to lock up thieves and keep them out of society, petty criminals steal ~$100K per year, it only costs $25k to jail them. You seem to be blaming the victim, he has every right to park his bike and expect it to be there when he returns. The thief will think twice before stealing another bike, the near-victim did the world a favor. Sounds as if the judge is going to add a little more misery for the thief.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

cmg71 said:


> A person should be able to leave their property unattended, and think that it should be there when they get back. That sh!t that you said is basically saying it's OK to steal stuff, wise up mate.


I agree. You _*should*_ be able to leave property unattended and not have to worry about someone taking it and there are probably places where you can do so- Mayberry circa 1959 would be one such place. In reality, you can't. I don't think anyone would leave a wallet on the ground in front of a convenience store and expect it to be there when they got back. Bicycles are one of those items that are a known criminal target. You can fight this reality by nervously watching your bike, chasing down thugs and kicking their asses or you can lock it up and relax. The reed or the oak- your choice.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> The reed or the oak- your choice.


 Mind blown...


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

kjlued said:


> For the record though, I do think castrating then burning people who molest children is a good idea. No punishment is too harsh for somebody like that. :thumbsup:


Get all sharia on his ass...?

Then the DNA evidence comes out and someone needs a transplant.


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

Thieves do not need to be understood, they need a beating. Bike thieves need a beating X 2..


----------



## grizzlyplumber (May 15, 2008)

shwinn8 said:


> when will you be featured on Doomsday Preppers SV11? :ciappa:


I know when I will be on there, as soon as they quit being such moderate pansies and really start laying up the ammo! Those guys are all amatures.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

cmg71 said:


> please tell me you are fucking kidding me?
> 
> A person should be able to leave their property unattended, and think that it should be there when they get back. That sh!t that you said is basically saying it's OK to steal stuff, wise up mate.


In a perfect world, yes, but this isnt the world we live in, it's obvious you are not from this planet, leave your **** unattended, please do and see what happens.Your a classic example of living in a fairytale! 
There is a reason why we buy bike locks, car alarms, house alarms, locks on windows, car/home insurance etc etc. I bet my bottom dollar you have one or more of those security items, and you know exactly the reason why we have them.



kjlued said:


> First off, people who give bad rep for an opinion just because they don't agree with it are kind of childish morons especially when they don't have the balls to sign it and they almost never have the balls..


Exactly, it's not the first time either, the gutless farkers don't realise it's your opinion, you can disagree with it but it's still my opinion, and respect it. The morons think they have the last say by abusing the rep system.
But, heres the disturbing part, I know who they are from.


----------



## Rtony40 (Mar 19, 2012)

thumbs up


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

did the big bad words on the computer screen make you mad? i hate it when they do that. those mean words!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

thank you SV11, i needed a good laugh today


----------



## peter19ue (Nov 20, 2012)

Yea


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

> The morons think they have the last say by abusing the rep system.
> But, heres the disturbing part, I know who they are from


welcome to the big wide world of the internet?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

SV11 said:


> In a perfect world, yes, but this isnt the world we live in, it's obvious you are not from this planet, leave your **** unattended, please do and see what happens.Your a classic example of living in a fairytale!


Welcome to my fairytale; 

-my bike is rarely locked, only if it will be left for more than say 4 hrs
-where I park it when at the shops, I cant see it
-I have no bike insurance
-the house is seldom locked
-the car is never locked
-my 2 young kids ride to school by themselves, ~3kms
-if my wallet was on the ground, it might not be there when I get back, but I know I will get it back

As far as house & car insurance goes, of course we need them, we have invested heavily in both and a fire/accident/mother nature can destroy these quite quickly, then we are out of pocket. I think the last break in here happened about 2yrs ago, dude came home a 'little' drunk, went to the wrong house, passed out on couch.

Your planet sounds like it sucks, maybe a few "beat downs" will help steer your planet in the correct direction :thumbsup:


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Internet forums are serious business.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Huskywolf said:


> Internet forums are serious business.


no $H!*! they can't put anything on the internet that isn't true! i know because i read it on the internet


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

cmg71 said:


> Welcome to my fairytale;
> 
> -my bike is rarely locked, only if it will be left for more than say 4 hrs
> -where I park it when at the shops, I cant see it
> ...


That does not apply if you live in a city or suburbs. Living out in the sticks, outback, country or whatever you want to call it, you can afford to be more complacent, but most of us reside in the city or populated areas, thieves reside and work in areas where there are lot of opportunies and morons to take advantage of, hence why they are successful.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i am proud to have initiated a post which has ignited such um, passion.

regardless of where you are, who you are or what the social mores are where you live..._if you take something which does not belong to you without the owner's permission, one assumes the risk of whatever happens to you in the future, up to and including severe beating/death/arrest._

if i leave my unlocked, unattended property in front of my house and somebody steals it, that's my fault for being a mindless lummox. but once again, _the person who unlawfully takes possession of said property assumes the risk of severe beating/death/arrest._

we live on a savage planet in savage times. this means that sometimes people who commit crimes against others are going to be punished beyond the limits of our legal system. i do not support behavior like this becoming the norm in my community or anywhere else...but there are times that i'm going to give tacit approval to a beat down where a beat down is deserved.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

SV11 said:


> thieves reside and work in areas where there are lot of *opportunies*(< spelled that wrong) and morons to take advantage of, hence why they are successful.


this isn't the face of a success, it's the face of failure,


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

SV11 if you believe that its ok to just take advantage of a situation irrelevant of morals as long as its to your advantage with no empathy to the victim then that qualifies you as a clinical psychopath. Try the Hares psychopathy checklist on yourself it may prove useful.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

moofish said:


> SV11 if you believe that its ok to just take advantage of a situation irrelevant of morals as long as its to your advantage with no empathy to the victim then that qualifies you as a clinical psychopath. Try the Hares psychopathy checklist on yourself it may prove useful.


Ofcourse it's not, I have never said that it was ok, and I can see a lot of readers have misinterpreted my posts. Do you honestly think thieves give a fark about morals, or your situation, ofcourse not. The only way to beat a thief is to think like one. You can sit here discussing a cure, the fact is there is no cure, just like aids, but you can prevent it from happening in nearly all cases. Prevention trumps cure.
It would make more sense if you think of thieves as aids, there is no cure.


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

Theres a difference between saying the bike owner could have prevented the theft and saying it was his fault. He may have been naiive thinking it wouldnt get stolen but the thief is the one that made an immoral choice not the owner. A couple of black eyes and a few stitches are no more than most of us have done to ourselves riding. If he was permanently disabled or killed it would have been too much but in my opinion he got what he deserved. With all the inconvenience of the court system the owner probably got what he deserved, a little inconvenience for being stupid.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

"It would make more sense if you think of thieves as aids, there is no cure."

using that logic, we would kill the virus everywhere we see it? :skep:


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

grizzlyplumber said:


> First, this thread needs to be a sticky.
> 
> My humble opinion is that justice was served exactly as it should have been. No need for cutting off hands or breaking thumbs or stoning and certainly no need for analyzing and forgiving, that can come later.


^ this. Guy got caught stealing and got a decent beating for it, then got arrested. Other guy got his bike back. Happy ending all the way round, no need for harsher beatings or blaming the dude that got his bike pinched. All good, happy days.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

I think that while the guy deserved it, there's nothing cool about beating a guy up no matter what he did. Cheering a guy getting beat up isn't any better than cheering that a bike got stolen, regardless of whether it was an action or reaction. I give a big (non-broken) thumbs down to this thread, and I'm pretty bummed it's not a more popular opinion around here (kudos to those who do feel the same way, though).


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

yeah, because if you just slap him on the wrist and say, " now don't do that again" they will fully understand the repercussions for their actions and what could happen if they choose to do it again... much like what's wrong with kids these days, not enough Red Forman's putting boots in their azz'es ..


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

shwinn8 said:


> yeah, because if you just slap him on the wrist and say, " now don't do that again" they will fully understand the repercussions for their actions and what could happen if they choose to do it again... much like what's wrong with kids these days, not enough Red Forman's putting boots in their azz'es ..


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

LostBoyScout said:


> I think that while the guy deserved it, there's nothing cool about beating a guy up no matter what he did. Cheering a guy getting beat up isn't any better than cheering that a bike got stolen, regardless of whether it was an action or reaction. I give a big (non-broken) thumbs down to this thread, and I'm pretty bummed it's not a more popular opinion around here (kudos to those who do feel the same way, though).


Whether you like or accept it or not, human males have been fighting, punching on and dishing out punishment since the dawn of time, humans not only have the ability to talk and reason but also dish out punishment and fight.
Yes its not the best way to deal with things in most occasions but in ones like this its a perfect way to deal with it and in my opinion very ethical and justified..
If you think that its wrong to watch men fight and enjoy it your dreaming.
We love our UFC and boxing here infact UFC sells out in 1 hour, i adore it and derive a great deal of pleasure watching it.
Some men have an instinct to fight and enjoy it, i put myself in that group, i dont chose to like it i just do ever since i was a child, its called testosterone, and its a part of life for a big part of the male population the world over, always has been always will be..
You cant expect every one to share your opinion on this.
If a dude steals a bike and got beat up like he did here i think its great, id either be the one beatin him up or very much enjoying the spectacle....
He got what he deserved and in my opinion deserved more than he got...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm agreeing with both sides of the argument... MAYBE the beating was a little harsh... BUT...
About 20 years ago, I had a diesel generator shop in a BAD neighborhood on Long Island. One evening, a guy wandered in claiming he had just been released from jail and wanted to know if I had a job for him. I did not. Then he asked for 20 dollars for food. I reluctantly gave him ten and sent him on his way. now, for the next four or five days, he was around. I knew I made a mistake. 
One evening, I hear a ruckus in my lobby. I run out to find the guys who rented the front shop from me for an auto repair business beating the **** out of the guy. They caught him breaking into customer's cars stealing stuff. He NEVER came back. 
So, if the bike owner yanked him off the bike and let him go? He'll do it again. Will he do it again now? I bet no.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Beating up a thief because he stole your bike, will not discourage the thief not to steal again, it just doesn't work that way. If it did, I"d be on the bandwagon. 
A good example is capital punishment in the US. Capital punishment was introduced in 1968, so you would expect in future years crime would be less. It's the opposite, it has been rising. In 1968, 517 inmates were on death row, in 2012 its 3170. So, if death does not stop people committing crimes, do you seriously think beating up someone will have an effect?


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

SV11 said:


> Beating up a thief because he stole your bike, will not discourage the thief not to steal again, it just doesn't work that way. If it did, I"d be on the bandwagon.
> A good example is capital punishment in the US. Capital punishment was introduced in 1968, so you would expect in future years crime would be less. It's the opposite, it has been rising. In 1968, 517 inmates were on death row, in 2012 its 3170. So, if death does not stop people committing crimes, do you seriously think beating up someone will have an effect?


Agree with some of your points but, population, serious drug use and power of the drugs is increasing, and so is policing, its all relative.
The example you have given is 50 years apart..


----------



## PhaseSpace168 (Sep 13, 2012)

zrm said:


> Yeah, the more we're like Saudi Arabia the better.


They used to hang people in public for stealing horses. Its a shame they dont do it for more modern "horses". I miss my Jeep Cherokee.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Tone's said:


> Agree with some of your points but, population, serious drug use and power of the drugs is increasing, and so is policing, its all relative.
> The example you have given is 50 years apart..


It's actually captial crimes which recieve the death penalty, homocide, murder, kindnapping etc.USA doesn't have capital punishment for drug trafficking.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

SV11 said:


> It's actually captial crimes which recieve the death penalty, homocide, murder, kindnapping etc.USA doesn't have capital punishment for drug trafficking.


No i understand that but im saying that directly or indirectly drugs are the reason for many many capital crimes like murder, if you took a statistic of how many people on death row had had drugs play a heavy influence on their life and crimes it would be massive..
Without hard drugs involved it would be less than half the number for sure....


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

Tone's said:


> No i understand that but im saying that directly or indirectly drugs are the reason for many many capital crimes like murder, if you took a statistic of how many people on death row had had drugs play a heavy influence on their life and crimes it would be massive..
> Without hard drugs involved it would be less than half the number for sure....


link?


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Tons of future victims in this thread. Guy gets what he deserves and people complain. Unbelievable the pussification of this country.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Tone's said:


> No i understand that but im saying that directly or indirectly drugs are the reason for many many capital crimes like murder, if you took a statistic of how many people on death row had had drugs play a heavy influence on their life and crimes it would be massive..
> Without hard drugs involved it would be less than half the number for sure....


Quite possibly, anything is possible especially when your taking hard drugs, it changes people.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

I would like to see some statistics on death row inmates and drug use or trafficking.

Otherwise I say that'sbullshit and you guys are just making this up.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

_Alberto_ said:


> Tons of future victims in this thread. Guy gets what he deserves and people complain. Unbelievable the pussification of this country.


If you want to live back in the cave man days, go right ahead. The last time I was a victim of theft was when i was around 6, bike got stolen out of my backyard. Since then I refuse to be a victim. It has nothing to do with pussification, but everything to do with common sense. Lock it or lose it.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

fotu said:


> I would like to see some statistics on death row inmates and drug use or trafficking.
> 
> Otherwise I say that'sbullshit and you guys are just making this up.


LOL, mate you are dreaming if you think its not THE major factor in crime the world over..


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I hate it when people try to blame the victim, and am all for negatively reinforcing theft to whatever extent you deem desirable in the event you catch the thief. They named that price, and voluntarily took that risk, when they decided to steal your property. 
Yes, you need to lock up your bike. That's the sad reality of the world we live in.
You shouldn't need to, though.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

SV11 said:


> Beating up a thief because he stole your bike, will not discourage the thief not to steal again, it just doesn't work that way.


I cant help but laugh..

Say you and I are neighbors. A third neighbor knows us both and knows if he breaks into my house and I catch him he will get a trip to the hospital.. but knows if he gets caught breaking into your house he is going to get hugs.

Youre telling me the outcome isnt going to effect his decision making on which house to burglarize?

Sorry to say, I think youre quite delusional..


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

FLMike said:


> I cant help but laugh..
> 
> Say you and I are neighbors. A third neighbor knows us both and knows if he breaks into my house and I catch him he will get a trip to the hospital.. but knows if he gets caught breaking into your house he is going to get hugs.
> 
> ...


The problem is we need to make sure all thieves get the same or worth savage beating. These scum commit crimes because they think they can away with it and often they do. If there was a 90 percent chance of a beating or death, most theft would stop. Some people only understand great violence unfortunately. The punishment must be severe.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

FLMike said:


> I cant help but laugh..
> 
> Say you and I are neighbors. A third neighbor knows us both and knows if he breaks into my house and I catch him he will get a trip to the hospital.. but knows if he gets caught breaking into your house he is going to get hugs.
> 
> ...


Bike thiefs and breakins are two different kettle of fish.
Do you seriously think a neighbour who is rational would break into his neighbours house, no rational person would do that, I think you're the delusional one.
Coming up with a scenario like that proves you're delusional, and your attitude sux. 
I live in a relatively high crime area, in 33 years I have not had a single break in. The reason why I"ve been successful is because of prevention.


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice, I'm so sick of bike thieves.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

Tone's said:


> LOL, mate you are dreaming if you think its not THE major factor in crime the world over..


bullshitt, poverty is the major factor in crime the world over.

So I guess you have no link or statistics to back up this nonsense?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

fotu said:


> bullshitt, poverty is the major factor in crime the world over.
> 
> So I guess you have no link or statistics to back up this nonsense?


give me some time to do some research.

for now, here's this: California's longest-serving death row inmate spared execution | Reuters


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

shekky said:


> give me some time to do some research.
> 
> for now, here's this: California's longest-serving death row inmate spared execution | Reuters


try this.

List of United States death row inmates - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

fotu said:


> try this.
> 
> List of United States death row inmates - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


"I would like to see some statistics on death row inmates and drug use or trafficking."

this is your question, which i am attempting to research.

your wikipedia link is simply a list of death row inmates and a description of their crime. i think what tone's is trying to point out that lots of these guys who commit ultra violent crimes _might_ have serious drug issues; that being a reflection of increasing (hard) drug use in the united states which in turn drives up crime in some areas.

i'd like not to see this thread degenerate into an argument about the death penalty in the united states.

ok, until i am blue in the face...the bottom line is that if you choose to take something that's not yours without the permission of the owner, you've also chosen to pay the penalty of getting caught--which in some cases, might be a savage beating at the hands of the owner.

whether you feel that's right or wrong is up to you.

p.s.: i'm having a hell of a time digging up any statistics on the number of death row inmates who have drug problems.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Who cares if they have drug problems or are poor; lots of troubled people out there not committing crimes.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i might also add that the owner handing out the beat down chooses to face the consequences as well...there are two sides to this coin.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

_Alberto_ said:


> Tons of future victims in this thread. *Guy gets what he deserves and people complain*. Unbelievable the pussification of this country.


This is a problem I have with this thread. I'm not going to go back an re-read the whole thing but I can't recall one person complaining. I have heard people argue that punishment, "beatings" like this don't really do much to deter crime, a valid argument _(not that I'm agreeing with it!)_, and that people really should lock up their bikes, also valid ( and I am agreeing with that) or like myself- the dude did get what he deserved, justice was served (in this instance) and everything turned out great, a perfect Hollywood ending!

I get it, I even like it, I just don't like the gloating, the rubbernecking, and the cheering. I joked earlier that maybe we should bring back stoning, and though no one has outright agreed with that I have a sneaking suspicion that there are some who might welcome it. There is quite a mob here that are verbally stoning the "bad guy" so it's not a far fetch that a few might pick up a few real rocks if the opportunity arose. I'm thinking of setting up an online torch outlet, the market seems ripe for it.

Several have also suggested that we should adopt Saudi Arabia's model and chop off hands, etc. etc., but just remember all the _other_ fun things that go along with their role model. Are we not fighting them because of their deplorable way of life? As flawed as our justice system is, and Ill admit that it is seriously flawed, I'll take it over vigilantism any time. If you play by those rules then some day you may find yourself on the wrong end of a rope.

If this is pussification then I am all in.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

_Alberto_ said:


> Tons of future victims in this thread. Guy gets what he deserves and people complain. Unbelievable the pussification of this country.


Since when does human decency = pussification?

I am sure you lived a perfect life and never did anything wrong

BTW, I don't think anyone is really feeling sorry for the guy, some of us just have enough human decency to get off and rejoice over the guy getting what appears to be an overly excessive beating.


----------



## TxMatt (Nov 26, 2012)

One thing is for sure, that guy will never steal a bike again. Too bad other theives do not get more of this justice!


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

shekky said:


> "I would like to see some statistics on death row inmates and drug use or trafficking."
> 
> this is your question, which i am attempting to research.
> 
> ...


Tone's comment was asinine and stupid as there have been plenty of people executed throughout Western history long before drugs even came around.

Furthermore, there are plenty of people addicted to all kinds of terrible drugs that don't ****up and kill people.


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

Are we not fighting them because of their deplorable way of life?
No Saudi Arabia is not at war with anyone in fact they are an ally of the US(I assume you are from the US)
and really "deplorable way of life " come on.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

shekky said:


> i might also add that the owner handing out the beat down chooses to face the consequences as well...there are two sides to this coin.


What, this guy is a hero?


----------



## Z4good (Sep 14, 2012)

OwenM said:


> I hate it when people try to blame the victim, and am all for negatively reinforcing theft to whatever extent you deem desirable in the event you catch the thief. They named that price, and voluntarily took that risk, when they decided to steal your property.
> Yes, you need to lock up your bike. That's the sad reality of the world we live in.
> You shouldn't need to, though.


Not the whole world. Ever spend time in Japan? I did in the military. Out in town, no one locked their bikes, and no one touched them. But on Base, I had my bike stolen by another serviceman. Go figure.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

SS Hack said:


> What, this guy is a hero?


any time anybody chooses to lay hands on somebody else for any reason, you're taking your chances.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

moofish said:


> Are we not fighting them because of their deplorable way of life?
> No Saudi Arabia is not at war with anyone in fact they are an ally of the US(I assume you are from the US)
> and really "deplorable way of life " come on.


Come on, they're freaks that want to live in the year 800 (for real, look it up). We just kiss up to get their oil.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

fotu said:


> Tone's comment was asinine and stupid as there have been plenty of people executed throughout Western history long before drugs even came around.
> 
> Furthermore, there are plenty of people addicted to all kinds of terrible drugs that don't ****up and kill people.


Mate in developed countries drugs without a doubt in one form or another is the driving force behind crime.
I live in a city with over 6 million people in it, who do you think are the people stealing cars, breaking in to premises, getting involved in shootings and homocide, these people arnt doing it to feed their families be cause they are poor, they are doing it because they have an addiction that makes them desperate for money and drugs.
I never stated all drug users are out there commiting crime, if you bothered to read my prior posts im the only person here that admitted i was a meth head for 20 years of my adult life, and also an addict of a few other choice substances.
I never committed any capital crimes, i certainly never stole anything either.
Bet ive been on both sides of the fence, i understand the impact they have on lives, i dont need stats to state the obvious, its a no brainer..

People who use heavy drugs who dont hold down a job like i did, have no other way to support their habit unless they deal themselves or commit crime, its simple, how else do you get your 1000+ bucks a week to support your habit? you tell me mate?

man you gotta get real, its basically the biggest economy on the face of the planet, and its pretty obvious you know very little about it the machinations of serious drug users and the effect it has directly and indirectly on the planet especially in developed countries like ours.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

Tone's said:


> Mate in developed countries drugs without a doubt in one form or another is the driving force behind crime.
> I live in a city with over 6 million people in it, who do you think are the people stealing cars, breaking in to premises, getting involved in shootings and homocide, these people arnt doing it to feed their families be cause they are poor, they are doing it because they have an addiction that makes them desperate for money and drugs.
> I never stated all drug users are out there commiting crime, if you bothered to read my prior posts im the only person here that admitted i was a meth head for 20 years of my adult life, and also an addict of a few other choice substances.
> I never committed any capital crimes, i certainly never stole anything either.
> ...


Do you live in Australia?


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

TxMatt said:


> One thing is for sure, that guy will never steal a bike again.












When you're done with that crystal ball, can I borrow it?


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

fotu said:


> Do you live in Australia?


See under my name there, it says Sydney Australia, next to the word location, that generally means that the person lives in that place.....


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

moofish said:


> Are we not fighting them because of their deplorable way of life?
> No Saudi Arabia is not at war with anyone in fact they are an ally of the US(I assume you are from the US)
> and really "deplorable way of life " come on.


Yeah, that was pretty dumb- ever try and type a post while some kids are watching a show on half the computer screen, and others are bugging you every 30 seconds asking when they can have a turn? Hard to concentrate with screaming rug rats running wild.

I was only trying (a lame attempt) to illustrate how people tend to cherry pick things that bolster their point of view.

I know I'm not going to change anyones mind in regard to cheering the beating of a petty thief, and no one is going persuade me to join in the cheering but I guess its human nature to attempt to understand the other half.


----------



## joshh (Nov 14, 2012)

Someone said it was an overly excessive beating. I counter that with the fact that the article said there was a fight. That damage could have easily been sustained in a bare knuckles brawl without being overly excessive.
Furthermore, the general line between self defense and assault is protecting yourself to the point that the attacker is no longer posing a threat. If that means you yell at him and he falls to the ground in the fetal position, then you stop there. But if you take a baseball bat to his head and he is still swinging, then you hit him again. If the bike owner did not carry it any further then getting the thief to stop fighting, then there was absolutely nothing excessive about that beating. Not that an extra punch to that swollen purple left eye would have been uncalled for...


----------



## BobbyWilliams (Aug 3, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Yeah, that was pretty dumb- ever try and type a post while some kids are watching a show on half the computer screen, and others are bugging you every 30 seconds asking when they can have a turn? Hard to concentrate with screaming rug rats running wild.
> 
> I was only trying (a lame attempt) to illustrate how people tend to cherry pick things that bolster their point of view.
> 
> I know I'm not going to change anyones mind in regard to cheering the beating of a petty thief, and no one is going persuade me to join in the cheering but I guess its human nature to attempt to understand the other half.


Stop wasting your time on MTBR and go play with your kids!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

all i said was next time to make a point to break the thumbs.. don't know how that got turned into cutting off the hands? that would be outrageous! makes it pretty hard to get a good firm grab of the handle bar with broken thumbs


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

shwinn8 said:


> all i said was next time to make a point to break the thumbs.. don't know how that got turned into cutting off the hands? that would be outrageous! makes it pretty hard to get a good firm grab of the handle bar


LOL , yeah thats the whole point......


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

BobbyWilliams said:


> Stop wasting your time on MTBR and go play with your kids!


Best post so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

joshh said:


> Someone said it was an overly excessive beating. I counter that with the fact that the article said there was a fight. That damage could have easily been sustained in a bare knuckles brawl without being overly excessive.


A fight could be one sided.

The thief could have just been trying to get away and begging for mercy and of course people are still going to say their was a fight.

Still, if he would have left his hands off the bike, he would not have been beaten.



joshh said:


> Furthermore, the general line between self defense and assault is protecting yourself to the point that the attacker is no longer posing a threat. If that means you yell at him and he falls to the ground in the fetal position, then you stop there. But if you take a baseball bat to his head and he is still swinging, then you hit him again. If the bike owner did not carry it any further then getting the thief to stop fighting, then there was absolutely nothing excessive about that beating. Not that an extra punch to that swollen purple left eye would have been uncalled for...


Wrong

Their is a degree of reasonable force. 
You just can't go swinging weapons around all willy nilly. 
With your logic, you could keep shooting somebody as long as they are not on the ground in the fetal position. 
Even if somebody is coming at you, hitting them baseball bat can be considered excessive force.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

Tone's said:


> See under my name there, it says Sydney Australia, next to the word location, that generally means that the person lives in that place.....


yeah no shitt I was just asking cause it sounded like you were speaking for both of us, but I live in merica mate. just wondering how you have your finger on the pulse of what's going on in my country.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

SV11 is on crack. NEVER is it the fault of an owner when his/her property is stolen. As a former victim of bike theft (my thief had big-ass bolt cutters,) I think the beating was well-justified.

I would have no problem kicking the shi*t out of a guy who steals my bike. Even if he doesn't really fight back. Just hope nobody's watching....

In other news, I'm an idiot and can't leave rep properly.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

kjlued said:


> A fight could be one sided.
> 
> The thief could have just been trying to get away and begging for mercy and of course people are still going to say their was a fight.
> 
> ...


If anyone comes at me or my family, they will indeed face "excessive" force - hopefully the next person the perp comes at has a ramp for the scum's new wheelchair.


----------



## joshh (Nov 14, 2012)

kjlued said:


> A fight could be one sided.
> 
> The thief could have just been trying to get away and begging for mercy and of course people are still going to say their was a fight.
> 
> Still, if he would have left his hands off the bike, he would not have been beaten.


A one sided fight is called a beat down. If the bike owner would have beat down the thief, then there would have been an obligation for the police to arrest the owner on suspicion of assault. It goes back to what I'm about to rediscuss below, self defense.



kjlued said:


> Wrong
> 
> Their is a degree of reasonable force.
> You just can't go swinging weapons around all willy nilly.
> ...


You took what I said out of context, or just misinterpreted it. I did not say the person has to be in the fetal position before you stop. I said that you stop once the attacker is no longer posing a threat.
I also did not say that you can hit someone in the head with a bat. I said if you do, and they are still coming at you, then do it again. That would be part of the "stopping them from posing a threat". But you're right, a bat to the head was a bad example. That can be considered assault with a deadly weapon, if you aren't defending yourself... Shoot him in the face instead. 
With my logic, not your interpretation of it, you unload the clip if he is still coming at you. You don't pull the trigger if he sees the gun and immediately stops or runs away.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

jtmartino said:


> SV11 is on crack. NEVER is it the fault of an owner when his/her property is stolen. As a former victim of bike theft (my thief had big-ass bolt cutters,) I think the beating was well-justified.
> 
> I would have no problem kicking the shi*t out of a guy who steals my bike. Even if he doesn't really fight back. Just hope nobody's watching....
> 
> In other news, I'm an idiot and can't leave rep properly.


Yeah it farkn is. If i leave my bike unlocked in a busy environment and it gets stolen, who's fault is it? It's my fault for being an ass and not securing the bike. It's up to the owner if he wants to prevent theft, there are insinuating circumstances at times, but generally the onus is on the owner. You really don't understand what a thief's job is.
If i do see a perp trying to cut the cable lock, I'd do everything in my power to detain the perp and notify the authorities. The reason being I want it on record. Beating the perp is way too easy (for me anyway, trained in KM), why let the thief off with a beating, to me its not enough.
When you get a parking ticket, who do you blame, the ticketing officer or yourself? Wake the fark up


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

you won't have to worry SV11, i'm guessing you never actually leave the safety of the confines of your own house with all the crazy people stealing things


----------



## joshh (Nov 14, 2012)

> If i leave my bike unlocked in a busy environment and it gets stolen, who's fault is it?


Your parking lot ticket isn't a good analogy. It's more like saying the woman that dresses provocatively is at fault for being raped (obviously extreme example, I know). It's not the fault of the owner if something gets stolen, it is the fault of the thief that stole it. The owner won't get charged with bike theft, the person at fault for the theft will.
Whether or not the owner could have made it more difficult is a different story, but stupidity for not securing the bike properly doesn't make it their fault. Besides, if the right thief wants something bad enough they will find a way to take it.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

joshh said:


> Your parking lot ticket isn't a good analogy. It's more like saying the woman that dresses provocatively is at fault for being raped (obviously extreme example, I know). It's not the fault of the owner if something gets stolen, it is the fault of the thief that stole it. The owner won't get charged with bike theft, the person at fault for the theft will.
> Whether or not the owner could have made it more difficult is a different story, but stupidity for not securing the bike properly doesn't make it their fault. Besides, if the right thief wants something bad enough they will find a way to take it.


Well, the thief is a scumbag. But, the reality is, and it's a sad reality thats its to be expected in todays society, 50 yrs ago you would have no problems doing that (leaving the bike unsecured) but not in todays climate. You guys are looking for pittyful excuses.
Why you guys always bring rape into the equation baffles me, we are talking about theft, not rape, you cannot compare the two.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

with that logic every body who brings a bike to a DH/XC/SD/4X.. ect race event should lock their bikes up when not in use. damn that would be a ***** having to carry a lock during a race!


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

shwinn8 said:


> with that logic every body who brings a bike to a DH/XC/SD/4X.. ect race event should lock their bikes up when not in use. damn that would be a ***** having to carry a lock during a race!


You are a right royal idiot. I just realised what type of crowd I'm conversing with in this thread, I'm pulling myself out of this thread, have a nice day chaps.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

human curiosity says you'll be back ...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i'm not a right loyal idiot, i'm just a realist who sometimes calls it as it is.

sorry that the big bad words on the computer screen beat you


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

fotu said:


> yeah no shitt I was just asking cause it sounded like you were speaking for both of us, but I live in merica mate. just wondering how you have your finger on the pulse of what's going on in my country.


No, but im as educated as i need to be to understand how civilised countries operate, and understand the nature of human beings, and how serious drugs effect society and people,, and your constant personal attacks and name calling of everybody in this thread that doesnt see it your way has unfortunatly for you shown your hand and true colours, cheers:thumbsup:

Edited, Apologies Fotu, the name calling part was directed at SV11, you didnt do that at all, sorry mate.....retracted.....


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

SV11 said:


> You are a right royal idiot. I just realised what type of crowd I'm conversing with in this thread, I'm pulling myself out of this thread, have a nice day chaps.


BWAHAHAHA, what a great loss to this thread, i'll see if i can pull him back in, here SV11, here boy.........:thumbsup:
C'mon buddy, we miss you......come back......this thread is nothing without you mate...


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

Tone's said:


> No, but im as educated as i need to be to understand how civilised countries operate, and understand the nature of human beings, and how serious drugs effect society and people,, and your constant personal attacks and name calling of everybody in this thread that doesnt see it your way has unfortunatly for you shown your hand and true colours, cheers:thumbsup:


Personal attacks and name calling? I didn't do any of that. Are you high right now?


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

fotu said:


> Personal attacks and name calling? I didn't do any of that. Are you high right now?


Sorry mate, my apologies, i mistook you for SV11, my mistake, sorry mate......


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Tone's said:


> Edited, Apologies Fotu, the name calling part was directed at SV11, you didnt do that at all, sorry mate.....retracted.....


Just to clear it up, I only called shwinn8 a right royal idiot, reason being he's arguing just for the sake of arguing and not making any ground. I call it as is and I never beat around the bush.
As for the personal attacks, I attack the post, not the poster except in schwinn8's case. It's all there in black and white if you don't believe me.
Now I'm done.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

SS Hack said:


> If anyone comes at me or my family, they will indeed face "excessive" force - hopefully the next person the perp comes at has a ramp for the scum's new wheelchair.


Well, there is a difference between somebody coming at you and your family vs somebody chasing somebody down.

Example, if a perp comes in your house you can shoot him but as he is coming in, but if you wait to he is leaving you will be charged with a crime.

If somebody comes yelling at your wife and kids, and you just start beating them with a bat, you will be charged with a crime. Now if that same guy is waiving a bat in the air and you have reason to believe he will hit them, the start slugging.



joshh said:


> A one sided fight is called a beat down. If the bike owner would have beat down the thief, then there would have been an obligation for the police to arrest the owner on suspicion of assault. It goes back to what I'm about to rediscuss below, self defense.


Schematics

But lets take the word at face value. It must have been a real fight because the media would never lie or spin something.



joshh said:


> You took what I said out of context, or just misinterpreted it. I did not say the person has to be in the fetal position before you stop. I said that you stop once the attacker is no longer posing a threat.
> I also did not say that you can hit someone in the head with a bat. I said if you do, and they are still coming at you, then do it again. That would be part of the "stopping them from posing a threat". But you're right, a bat to the head was a bad example. That can be considered assault with a deadly weapon, if you aren't defending yourself... Shoot him in the face instead.
> With my logic, not your interpretation of it, you unload the clip if he is still coming at you. You don't pull the trigger if he sees the gun and immediately stops or runs away.


I didn't take it out of context, you didn't explain yourself well and left it too open.



SV11 said:


> Yeah it farkn is. If i leave my bike unlocked in a busy environment and it gets stolen, who's fault is it? It's my fault for being an ass and not securing the bike. It's up to the owner if he wants to prevent theft, there are insinuating circumstances at times, but generally the onus is on the owner. You really don't understand what a thief's job is.
> If i do see a perp trying to cut the cable lock, I'd do everything in my power to detain the perp and notify the authorities. The reason being I want it on record. Beating the perp is way too easy (for me anyway, trained in KM), why let the thief off with a beating, to me its not enough.
> When you get a parking ticket, who do you blame, the ticketing officer or yourself? Wake the fark up


Again you mix up fault with responsibility.

It was the owners responsibility to secure the bike.
It was thief's fault it was stolen.

The thief was the ass, the owner was an idiot.

BTW, did it ever occur to you that obviously the thief didn't get very far. Considering it only takes a few seconds to be gone, the bike may have never left his sight.



SV11 said:


> You are a right royal idiot. I just realised what type of crowd I'm conversing with in this thread, I'm pulling myself out of this thread, have a nice day chaps.


I see, since everyone disagrees with you, everyone else is an idiot?



SV11 said:


> Just to clear it up, I only called shwinn8 a right royal idiot, reason being he's arguing just for the sake of arguing and not making any ground. I call it as is and I never beat around the bush.
> As for the personal attacks, I attack the post, not the poster except in schwinn8's case. It's all there in black and white if you don't believe me.
> Now I'm done.


I don't believe you.

You will be back.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

<---- Shoots people for a living.

And, I wouldn't beat the guy. I'd use the minimum amount force necessary to stop him. Restrain him until the authorities got there, then let them handle it.

I have to imagine that dude's life is pretty bad already, if he's resorting to stealing bikes. Me beating the tar out of him isn't going to help rehabilitate him any faster. 

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Le Duke said:


> <---- Shoots people for a living.
> 
> And, I wouldn't beat the guy. I'd use the minimum amount force necessary to stop him. Restrain him until the authorities got there, then let them handle it.
> 
> ...


LOL, Le Duke ''shoots people for a living'' ''And , i wouldnt beat the guy''
Well shut the thread then !!!!!! the bloke that shoots people for a living has spoken..:skep:

Le Duke, whats your quota for the week, how many people do you shoot a week? and is there bonuses involved ?
How many people have you shot Andy, and what do you do for a job that involves ''shooting people for a living'' im only asking because you wernt shy in telling us ..
What are you a hitman or something mate?:thumbsup:


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

SV11 said:


> Yeah it farkn is. If i leave my bike unlocked in a busy environment and it gets stolen, who's fault is it? It's my fault for being an ass and not securing the bike. It's up to the owner if he wants to prevent theft, there are insinuating circumstances at times, but generally the onus is on the owner. You really don't understand what a thief's job is.
> If i do see a perp trying to cut the cable lock, I'd do everything in my power to detain the perp and notify the authorities. The reason being I want it on record. Beating the perp is way too easy (for me anyway, trained in KM), why let the thief off with a beating, to me its not enough.
> When you get a parking ticket, who do you blame, the ticketing officer or yourself? Wake the fark up


You left me negative rep, and misspelled "imbocile." Oh, the irony!

The word "steal" inherently means someone taking something that doesn't belong to them. Period. The person doing the taking is guilty, not the owner of the item.

Your parking ticket analogy shows how much of an "imbocile" you are, with clearly little cognitive abilities or comprehension of fundamental laws of possession. Good job.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

Tone's said:


> LOL, Le Duke ''shoots people for a living'' ''And , i wouldnt beat the guy''
> Well shut the thread then !!!!!! the bloke that shoots people for a living has spoken..:skep:
> 
> Le Duke, whats your quota for the week, how many people do you shoot a week? and is there bonuses involved ?
> ...


Tone's,

Le Duke's avatar "Ranger", suggests that he is a US Army Ranger. His profile says he is stationed in Ft Hood Oregon. He's just saying that he is a soldier. "Trained killer" is accurate, in my opinion.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

DavyRay said:


> Tone's,
> 
> Le Duke's avatar "Ranger", suggests that he is a US Army Ranger. His profile says he is stationed in Ft Hood Oregon. He's just saying that he is a soldier. "Trained killer" is accurate, in my opinion.


LOL, cheers Dave, i gathered that, but he said he ''shoots people for a living'' i wanted to know how many people he shoots a week and how many he has shot...:thumbsup:


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Le Duke said:


> <---- Shoots people for a living.
> 
> And, I wouldn't beat the guy. I'd use the minimum amount force necessary to stop him. Restrain him until the authorities got there, then let them handle it.
> 
> ...


1) Thanks for serving:thumbsup:

2) Amazing how somebody trained to fight/kill would know how to show compassion but many others who probably claim to be compassionate people in this world have no idea of the meaning of the word.

BTW, todays rangers are a far cry better class of people than the ones 20 years ago. 
Grew up in Savannah Ga and back in the 90's they were a troublesome bunch. 
Of course it was always fun watching them sweat when they found out my dad was the OIC at the JAG office on HAAF. Attitudes changed rather rapidly:lol:


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Not bike related:

A San Francisco woman brandishing a Japanese training sword chased an alleged thief through Noe Valley Tuesday afternoon, hitting him with bear spray and performing a citizens arrest, police said.
http://blog.sfgate.com/crime/2012/1...kItemsPerPage=10&plckSort=TimeStampDescending

Note: this happened in one of the most liberal cities in the country.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

SS Hack said:


> Not bike related:
> 
> A San Francisco woman brandishing a Japanese training sword chased an alleged thief through Noe Valley Tuesday afternoon, hitting him with bear spray and performing a citizens arrest, police said.
> Bear spray brings down an alleged burglar in Noe Valley | Crime Scene | an SFGate.com blog
> ...


Hmmmm that crazy ***** is kinda cute.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> Maybe we should incorporate stoning?
> 
> Believe me, I am no friend to any thief but somehow I can't get off on seeing a pathetic loser beaten to a bloody pulp.


You do know that the whole episode was 100% preventable...right?


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

kjlued said:


> I will disagree
> 
> Although steeling is never right you need to walk a mile in a mans shoes before you judge.
> 
> ...


The "walk a mile in someone elses shoes" is an excuse used to pawn inexcusable actions.

If a person knows they will lose a hand for stealing rice, they figure out an differnet way to obtain that rice.

Life isn't about waliking is someone elses shoes....it's how you walk and behave in your own shoes or even when you don't have shoes, that difines who you are.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

STT GUY said:


> The "walk a mile in someone elses shoes" is an excuse used to pawn inexcusable actions.
> 
> If a person knows they will lose a hand for stealing rice, they figure out an differnet way to obtain that rice.
> 
> Life isn't about waliking is someone elses shoes....it's how you walk and behave in your own shoes or even when you don't have shoes, that difines who you are.


:thumbsup: i'm pretty sure falling on hard times doesn't equate to the right to other people's property whenever you see the opportunity, nor is it a free pass to avoid whatever justice is handed out should you CHOOSE to steal from someone.

there's a troubling, and seemingly increasing, mindset which somehow finds a way to rationalize the perpetrator of a crime as being a victim.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

SS Hack said:


> Not bike related:
> 
> A San Francisco woman brandishing a Japanese training sword chased an alleged thief through Noe Valley Tuesday afternoon, hitting him with bear spray and performing a citizens arrest, police said.
> Bear spray brings down an alleged burglar in Noe Valley | Crime Scene | an SFGate.com blog
> ...


From her page "Professional Food Pornographer'"

WTF is a Professional Food Pornographer? :lol:


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

STT GUY said:


> The "walk a mile in someone elses shoes" is an excuse used to pawn inexcusable actions.
> 
> If a person knows they will lose a hand for stealing rice, they figure out an differnet way to obtain that rice.
> 
> Life isn't about waliking is someone elses shoes....it's how you walk and behave in your own shoes or even when you don't have shoes, that difines who you are.


So, do you think that in countries that chop off hands the theft rate is 0%?

You are right, life is about how you walk in your shoes. 
I choose the shoes of compassion and understanding towards my fellow man.
Does this mean that I believe crime should go unpunished? Hell no. 
However, I also do not believe a man should get his hand chopped of for stealing.

Tell me have never stole anything in your life. 
I mean NEVER, not a dime from your moms purse. 
Never kept the change after the noticing a cashier gave you too much. 
Never took anything from anybody without their permission no matter how big or how small even though you knew they would be ok with it.

I would bet you can't (well, you might be able to but you would be lying too).

I would bet that if everyone here lost a hand every time they stole something we would all be looking for new ways to hold our handlebars.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

kjlued said:


> From her page "Professional Food Pornographer'"
> 
> WTF is a Professional Food Pornographer? :lol:


Sonya Yu - Professional Food Pornographer | about.me

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...Q1uGAE1vQvxf_c4Iw&sig2=xwGQqifgrVN7LVDemgjFlw


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Damn, and here I thought I was going to see here hot little Asian ass do stuff with dinner. :lol:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

kjlued said:


> Damn, and here I thought I was going to see here hot little Asian ass do stuff with dinner. :lol:


at least there's a little levity to a thread that i didn't think would turn into such a shipwreck...:thumbsup:


----------



## joshh (Nov 14, 2012)

Mmmmmm Asian Persuasion. I'm suddenly hungry.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

DavyRay said:


> Tone's,
> 
> Le Duke's avatar "Ranger", suggests that he is a US Army Ranger. His profile says he is stationed in Ft Hood Oregon. He's just saying that he is a soldier. "Trained killer" is accurate, in my opinion.


Some clarification: I lived/worked in Hood River, OR before enlisting. One of the best outdoor towns in the US. Currently an Infantry officer at Fort Drum, NY.

The point of my post was that by its very nature, my profession dehumanizes "the enemy" for various reasons. And, I find it somewhat shocking how many people claim they'd use what I'd call excessive force on the man in this situation.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i swear i saw SV11 lurking...


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

shwinn8 said:


> i swear i saw SV11 lurking...


Yes where has SV11 gone, he might be at Lance's place polishing his trophies or its more likely he is out looking for somebodies bike that is not secured so he can take it home and feel no guilt ...
SV11 where are you Tiger ?


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

double post


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Lurking in disguise. 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

SV11 said:


> Lurking in disguise.
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


HAHAHAHA we knew you were there mate hehehe:thumbsup:


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

SV11 said:


> Lurking in disguise.
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

kjlued said:


> So, do you think that in countries that chop off hands the theft rate is 0%?
> 
> You are right, life is about how you walk in your shoes.
> I choose the shoes of compassion and understanding towards my fellow man.
> ...


My comment was not in reference to chopping off hands...go back read it again and try to actually understand my post.

I have stolen in my life. I stole a hotwheel car at age 8 from the PX at Miramar. My mother made me take it back, confess, pay for it and then donate it to the Goodwill and two weeks restriction..confined to quarters besides shool with no visitors or TV. I learned my lesson. Since that day I have never stole anything in my life. Period.

I live my life not by what I do when others are watching but rather what I do when no one is watching. Try it, you may end up liking the way you feel and who you look at in the mirror every morning, I do.


----------



## Z4good (Sep 14, 2012)

STT GUY said:


> My comment was not in reference to chopping off hands...go back read it again and try to actually understand my post.
> 
> I have stolen in my life. I stole a hotwheel car at age 8 from the PX at Miramar. My mother made me take it back, confess, pay for it and then donate it to the Goodwill and two weeks restriction..confined to quarters besides shool with no visitors or TV. I learned my lesson. Since that day I have never stole anything in my life. Period.
> 
> I live my life not by what I do when others are watching but rather what I do when no one is watching. Try it, you may end up liking the way you feel and who you look at in the mirror every morning, I do.


Great response until your last sentence. You assume the other individual doesn't hold the same values.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

Wasn't meant to be accusitory, sorry if it seemed that way.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

STT GUY said:


> My comment was not in reference to chopping off hands...go back read it again and try to actually understand my post.
> 
> I have stolen in my life. I stole a hotwheel car at age 8 from the PX at Miramar. My mother made me take it back, confess, pay for it and then donate it to the Goodwill and two weeks restriction..confined to quarters besides shool with no visitors or TV. I learned my lesson. Since that day I have never stole anything in my life. Period.


Funny, a similar story happened to me.
I stole a Key Car. They were like hot wheels but you stuck a key in the back and squeezed it and their was a spring in it the made it go. Oddly enough, it was a cop car that I stole. :lol:
Anyways, my mom caught me and the punishment was similar.



STT GUY said:


> I live my life not by what I do when others are watching but rather what I do when no one is watching. Try it, you may end up liking the way you feel and who you look at in the mirror every morning, I do.


Funny how you make an assumption of how I live my life and insinuating that I only do acts of kindness when people are watching. Don't know where you get that idea from especially since pretty much all my posts have been about showing compassion  but trust me I like the person I see in the mirror just fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

All these bleeding hearts saying we need to rehabilitate this scum bag and not beat him. 

It's not anyone's responsibility but that guys to want to "fix" himself. I surely won't be worried about his mental, emotional or physical well being if I caught him trying to steal my bike. This is laughable at best. 

Second I would hope the police pressed charges on the bike owner if he had beat the guy to a pulp after he submitted. Here's to hoping he fought back AND then got beaten to pulp. Scum like this are stupid, ignorant people. The only things they sometimes understand (and only temporary) is violence. Agree or not its the truth. 

He got what he deserved.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

kjlued said:


> Funny, a similar story happened to me.
> I stole a Key Car. They were like hot wheels but you stuck a key in the back and squeezed it and their was a spring in it the made it go. Oddly enough, it was a cop car that I stole. :lol:
> Anyways, my mom caught me and the punishment was similar.
> 
> Funny how you make an assumption of how I live my life and insinuating that I only do acts of kindness when people are watching. Don't know where you get that idea from especially since pretty much all my posts have been about showing compassion  but trust me I like the person I see in the mirror just fine. :thumbsup:


It was more of a general statement, if you like the guy in the mirror then life is good.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

don't steal marcellus wallace's bike! or his soul! 

Pulp Fiction Apartment Scene - YouTube

i would still make appoint to break a thumb or 2


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Kind of an eye opener


----------



## joshh (Nov 14, 2012)

They either got real lucky with the cops or they first notified the cops they were doing it. There was 1 across the street in the first attempt, and it looked like the car was empty in the last one.

It's sad that so many people saw this happening and didn't say anything. People don't say anything anymore, or call anyone out. Everyone keeps to themselves lest they get caught up in someone elses business.

And why didn't he use a battery operated grinder? You aren't gonna find a plug in next to every bike you plan to steal.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Had two bikes stolen out of my house in the '70s, identical Colnagos belonging to my roommate and myself.

A friend spotted my frame being stripped of its distinctive paint (my bike club colors) in a yard a couple of miles from our house, and tipped me off. My roommate and I arrived and found the frames, sans components. My frame was on the porch, reeking of Jasco paint remover. We entered without knocking. I told the occupant of the house that I was going to throw the TV through the front window if I didn't find out where the rest of the two bikes were.

He wouldn't tell us, but his girlfriend was terrified, and gave up a name, which appeared to cause some friction between them. It took us a while, because there was no Internet available, but we found out where the guy lived. By the time the two of us arrived at the house, it was late and the Tonight Show was on a TV inside. The front door was open, so I walked up the front stairs and tapped at the screen door. A voice asked what was up. I asked for "Andy," and the voice said he was downstairs in his room.

We walked down the stairs and around the house and found a downstairs door. The two of us walked in, in total darkness, in a house where we didn't know the layout. I called out, "Andy?" and a sleepy voice answered from what turned out to be a bedroom.

We burst in the door to the room and flipped on the light. We found Andy and his girlfriend both in bed, both naked. We told Andy in no uncertain terms that we were here for the bike parts. There were two of us and Andy was naked, and he had no resistance in him. He didn't ask, "What bike parts?" Apparently he knew which bike parts we meant. While his girlfriend cried and hid under a sheet, Andy, still naked, dragged a box of bike components out of a closet. We took them and left, and later found that we had more parts than we needed to restore the two bikes.

Since I needed to paint my bike, I contacted Andy's dad, who had been the voice that directed us to his bedroom, and told him I wanted a hundred bucks for my trouble. He gave it to us, and I took the opportunity to tell him what a lowlife his son was. He didn't have much of an argument.

Of course we reported to the local police what had taken place, but they said we had no business doing what we did, and that we were lucky they were going to leave us alone about it.

I heard that some years later, Andy disappeared and has not been seen since.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Repack Rider said:


> Of course we reported to the local police what had taken place, but they said we had no business doing what we did, and that we were lucky they were going to leave us alone about it.


Well I kind of agree.

Although your outcome was good, you broke the law to achieve it.

Think of all the things that could have gone wrong in this scenario.
Worst of which, the guys could have shot and killed you and they would have been within in their rights to do so.

Glad it turned out well for you but for somebody else it may not and a bike just is not worth taking those kinds of risks.


----------



## Z4good (Sep 14, 2012)

kjlued said:


> Well I kind of agree.
> 
> Although your outcome was good, you broke the law to achieve it.
> 
> ...


Cool story though :thumbsup:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

kjlued said:


> Although your outcome was good, you broke the law to achieve it.


When we asked about "Andy," we were directed by an occupant of the house to his location. We entered through an unlocked door, so it wasn't B&E. When I called a name, someone answered, which I took to be an invitation. When I asked, not very politely to be sure, about some bike parts, he gave them up. I never laid a finger on anyone, but I brought a TOWERING rage with me that seemed to inspire cooperation.

Not sure what I might have done that was illegal, but I'm not a lawyer or a cop. Please explain.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Door doesn't have to be locked to have it considered B&E

You entered the first house without permission and it seems you didn't have permission to enter the second house. 

You terrorized and threatened destruction of personal property. 
And it almost seems like you strong armed Andy's dad for $100

That just scratches the surface of broken laws and I am sure there were several others. 

Not that I would steal a bike, but if you were to bust in my room like that, the outcome for you would not have been favorable as I am a pretty good shot. If the first people or Andy would have armed I doubt we would be having this conversation.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Repack Rider said:


> When we asked about "Andy," we were directed by an occupant of the house to his location. We entered through an unlocked door, so it wasn't B&E. When I called a name, someone answered, which I took to be an invitation. When I asked, not very politely to be sure, about some bike parts, he gave them up. I never laid a finger on anyone, but I brought a TOWERING rage with me that seemed to inspire cooperation.
> 
> Not sure what I might have done that was illegal, but I'm not a lawyer or a cop. Please explain.


You really should have been armed; other than that, good job.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

SS Hack said:


> You really should have been armed; other than that, good job.


What if he was armed and the thief was also armed. 
Then the thief reached for his gun and Repack shot and killed the guy.

Now you have a case of premeditated murder and Repack would have been locked up in prison for a long time, possibly life. All that over a bike.


----------



## joshh (Nov 14, 2012)

kjlued said:


> Door doesn't have to be locked to have it considered B&E
> 
> You entered the first house without permission and it seems you didn't have permission to enter the second house.
> 
> ...


Cool story bro. I'm not reading all that.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Repack! was the girl cute?


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

joshh said:


> Cool story bro. I'm not reading all that.


I am sorry that 7 little lines is too much for you to read.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Repack Rider said:


> I heard that some years later, Andy disappeared and has not been seen since.


Good story Repack! Some might not go so far for a bike but they _were_ Colnagos after all!


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

shwinn8 said:


> Repack! was the girl cute?


Yeah, inquiring minds want to know!

-S


----------



## joshh (Nov 14, 2012)

kjlued said:


> I am sorry that 7 little lines is too much for you to read.





kjlued said:


> Not reading all that


I know, reading is tough...


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

The thief got what he deserved. Not to light, not to harsh. Perfect punishment.

I liked Repacked story as well. Glad it ended well.


----------



## grizzlyplumber (May 15, 2008)

Laws are for law abiding folks. I dont think I would have the guts to chase down the guy who stole my bike into his bedroom but my hat is off to RR for doing it. 

I found a stolen bike of mine when I was a kid and tried to get it back. It was a mongoose bmx that was built for me by my dads friend who worked at a bike shop. We were poor and it was built out of left over and used parts so it was pretty easy to identify it when I saw it. I called the cops, they showed up said nothing they could do about it and it wasnt my bike anymore. So like I said, laws are for law abiding folks.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice, glad to see he got what was coming!


----------



## bwcastle (Dec 3, 2012)

i could sure use some beat-down justice right now. Just had my Surly Moonlander stolen in broad daylight. Cops didn't seem to interested to help either. Terrible


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

joshh said:


> I know, reading is tough...


Oh wow, did I hurt your little feelings so much in another thread you had to drag it over here?

Did you stalk me to look for an opportunity to "get even".
I had a feeling that is why you did it....how pathetic. 

Difference was my comment was in reference to a novel. 
Yours was in reference to 7 little lines of reading.

Nice try....not really.

I am sure you will soon start resorting to anonymous negative rep like all the other pathetic dip sh!ts.


----------



## joshh (Nov 14, 2012)

No, you didn't hurt my feelings. I've just noticed some general d-bag like behavior from you in a few posts, so figured I would flip you some shlt.
I wouldn't anonymously give you neg rep. I'll let you know when it's me telling you you're retarded.

I see you can't take it very well, so this could be fun...


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

joshh said:


> No, you didn't hurt my feelings. I've just noticed some general d-bag like behavior from you in a few posts, so figured I would flip you some shlt.
> I wouldn't anonymously give you neg rep. I'll let you know when it's me telling you you're retarded.
> 
> I see you can't take it very well, so this could be fun...


Trust me, I take it just fine, but you just can't dish it well.

Learn to read 7 lines and then come back and talk to me.:thumbsup:

BTW, dragging your beef in to another thread is.... well....just gay.


----------



## joshh (Nov 14, 2012)

:smallviolin:


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

joshh said:


> :smallviolin:


That is what I thought, you have nothing.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

civility, please.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Awe come on, I was just having a little fun with the kid. 
He came in here waiving a gun and it was obvious he had no bullets.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Another, less dramatic account. One of the employees at MountainBikes had her Ritchey stolen. A week or so afterward, somebody rode it past the open shipping door where the owner was working. We heard a scream, and saw Kim ran out the door. She tackled the rider off her bike.

Turned out not to be the thief, but somebody who had bought it off the thief. No matter, Kim got her bike back.


----------



## edebolt (Feb 22, 2008)

If your gonna steal a bike don't steal from a brother named Calvin. Steal it from a Hipster Doofus named Chad or Bryce.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

edebolt said:


> If your gonna steal a bike don't steal from a brother named Calvin. Steal it from a Hipster Doofus named Chad or Bryce.


I agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## joshh (Nov 14, 2012)

kjlued said:


> Awe come on, I was just having a little fun with the kid.
> He came in here waiving a gun and it was obvious he had no bullets.


I would have to believe this was your piss poor attempt at belittling me, by insinuating I am a child. For being able to "take it", you sure are whining a lot about one simple little comment I made. I let it go, but you just can't stop. Rather childish behavior from someone calling another person a kid.
U mad bro?


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

Why does it even need to be said...?

If you two must continue your flirting, please take it to a private message.

This thread isn't the place to continue your pointless and petty playground bickering.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

joshh said:


> I would have to believe this was your piss poor attempt at belittling me, by insinuating I am a child. For being able to "take it", you sure are whining a lot about one simple little comment I made. I let it go, but you just can't stop. Rather childish behavior from someone calling another person a kid.
> U mad bro?


LOL, you are too easy to get started again, it almost takes the fun out of it. 
Like a little fish, all I have to do is throw a little bait out and then real you in.

Keep it coming bro, I rather find it funny how you keep thinking I am mad. :lol:
I mean it is really quite obvious that the one with his panties knotted up is you since you are the one that dragged your beef from one thread to another. You were the one that set out teach me a lesson. How is that working out for you? lol 
I mean seriously, if you want to talk about childish look in a mirror.

You still have nothing so come back when you do.
.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

mfisher1971 said:


> Why does it even need to be said...?
> 
> If you two must continue your flirting, please take it to a private message.
> 
> This thread isn't the place to continue your pointless and petty playground bickering.


Theres always one bloke out trying to stop the fun in every thread


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Seriously, this thread lost its point after the first couple pages and the only point it has left is pointless bickering.


----------

